# Crappie ???



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Taking the family to Salt Fork this weekend and would like to try taking the kids crappie fishing. Will be fishing from a boat. Question is I hear alot about jigs tipped with minnows working best. Are these fished under a slip bobber and if they are do you just let them sit there or do you twitch them up and down? Sure would like to see the kids catch a few fish. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't fish Salt fork but I can tell you the best crappie rig for me up here. Use a slip bobber with a yellow or pink #4 hook on the line. I use a couple bb's for weight (not much weight) (bb's=smallest spilt shot I can find) .....If I use a jig with a minnow, I use it both ways, twitchin under a bobber and without a bobber. No jig head with a #4 hook under a slip is my favorite way...B.L.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Just got back from there a little while ago. Even with the high winds and rain the Crappies were biting good. I use slip bobbers sometimes, but the best rig by far for me is the plain old leadhead jig and bass minnow. I like the bass minnows instead of the small Crappie minnows because I seem to get the bigger Crappies with the bigger minnows. I use 1/16oz. jigs in several colors, but the hot pink and green chartruse seem to work the best on 4lb.test. All the ones we were getting today were in 8-10 ft. of water around stumps on points. When they get closer to the spawn you can find them up in the trees along the shorelines there, but for now they are still deeper waiting on the right water temp. Right now most of the shallows are real muddy from all the rain we have had, but the main sections of the lake are in good shape. If you get to go, stop at Salt Fork Outdoors bait shop and they can hook you up with some good minnows and the right jigs. Just watch out for the Muskies tho, my dad had one to the boat Sat. morning that broke one of his good Crappie rods for him. LOL Good Luck---Tim


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Slip Bobber fish most of the time...To me almost always the only way to go....
Firemansteve34...There are times when a twitch can trigger a strike...It all depends on there feeding pattern...If a bobber sits for a while and no one bothers it ..I will twitch it sometimes it works....Sometimes I will cast it way out and twitch walk it back to the boat....GOOD FISHING........JIM......:F


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your replies. We will be staying in the cabins at the park from Fri-Mon. If you see us stop and say hi. Will be in a 20' red, black and white Stratos. Steve.


----------



## crappiecatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

I had my rain gear on Tuesday and got a nice bucketfull of 9"+ Black Crappie... I bought a featherlite pole 2 months ago and it has put more fish in my bucket.... I use 4 lb test 1/32 oz jig with a milktruse curly tail....or a small road runner.... I had a BIG bass take it the other night...fought it for 15 minutes....Bass came out of the water and threw the jig.... big bass


----------

